# Kelly's #1



## kcmillin (Apr 30, 2010)

I Finally got done making the plans for this engine.

I have the plans posted in the downloads section.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item261

Enjoy. And your input is welcome.

Kel

here is a vid of the engine running.


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 30, 2010)

Kel,

I really like this engine.

Did you do a build log? th_wwp

I also like the fact that the drawings are nice and big, much easier to read.

Thanks for posting it.

SAM


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh bloody well done Kel, and thank you for sharing your efforts. I'm going to print out two copies of the pages and put them in separate binders. One for drooling on and the other for my library of engine files. Not to mention the E-files I store on a memory stick. That is a terrific looking engine and your drawings are of good size. Many thanks again :bow:

BC1
Jim


----------



## kcmillin (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks For your interest guys. 

Sam, Unfortunatly when I made this engine I did not have access to the internet (IE no computer). So I did not get a build log. Hopefuly someone with more experience than I can do one. I was thinking about doing a twin horizontal based on these designs. 

If you have any questions about them you can PM me. I would be happy to help in any way I can.

Kel


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 1, 2010)

Hi Kelly I just placed all your files into one PDF. Would you like a copy to distrubute? I can also place them here in the plans are if you like.


----------



## kcmillin (May 1, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Hi Kelly I just placed all your files into one PDF. Would you like a copy to distrubute? I can also place them here in the plans are if you like.



Deere_x475guy, That would be great. I looked into making a PDF file but I got frustrated and confused, But I did not try to hard I guess. If you could post them on this thread that would be awesome. Thank you very much, That will make it much easier to look through.

Kel


----------



## deere_x475guy (May 1, 2010)

Hi Kelly, I have uploaded a PDF of you plans in the download area. Glad to do it and again...nice job!

And definelty worthy of a K point.


----------



## kcmillin (May 1, 2010)

Thanks again. That really helped out simplifying the plans. Going out of your way to do that is greatly appreciated.

And a 'K' point back at ya. 

Kel


----------



## laddy (Jun 26, 2010)

Many thanks for the wonderful plans. I printed them out but won't get to them for a bit. You are very talented. I am a novice and self taught with a fool for a teacher. Some of the parts look very complicated, one step at a time...Thank you Fred


----------



## kcmillin (Jun 26, 2010)

Fred, Thank you for the compliments. 

This is my first set of plans, If you have any questions about them you can send me a PM and I would be glad to help any way I can.

Kel


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess I missed this notice that you had the prints done up for this engine, Kel. Belated Thanks!!
Really a super runner. Excellent!

K+

Dean


----------

